# best tires for clearing a road/path



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Next season i plan to clear out a running/walking path through my back woods, its wet land with brush and small trees. 
ill cut the trees, and i figure instead of paying someone, ill justify buy a blade. 

I will have suitcase weights and chains on my turf tires..

my question is; Would super lug tires work better or would turfs with chains work better on mucky wet ground... 

And do you think a blade will be able to do the job? I do not need anything fancy, just a running path around the pond.. i am talking about probably 800-1000 feet total length.... 

Do you think my 20 HP prestige can do the job or am i better off getting a machine? 


SJ


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I paid to have my path put in and the area where I did it was previously consider wetlands.... it is not anymore. BUT, it retains the water very well. Anyways, they used a skid steer to clear it out. The first skid steer got stuck down there for a few days due to bald tires. They got another skid steer with new tires and it worked better, it got stuck a few times. They were thinking that they might eventually have to do a skid steer with tracks on it, but never had to.

So... my recommendations with the information you provided... rent a skid steer for a day, you'll be done in a few hours. 

You should think about putting down a gravel base if the ground is soft, run over it a few hundren times with the skid steer to pack it down or rent a small walk behind roller.

I went the next step and asphalted it, all in all, it is close to about 400 feet of path.

Oh, the other thing, another benefit of the skid steer is that you can use it to nudge stumps out of the ground that are in the way of the path.

Lastly, I have used my standard turf tires on my L130 to clear some areas down their with the standard bagging blades. If the ground is hard and you have walked it to make sure it is clear of rocks and short hidden stumps... it worked for me. YOU WILL CHIP blades and can serious damage your equipment if not extra, extra, extra careful.

Be nice to your equipment... RENT :money:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Next season i plan to clear out a running/walking path through my back woods, its wet land with brush and small trees.
> ill cut the trees, and i figure instead of paying someone, ill justify buy a blade.
> 
> ...


:kookoo:
Well, I hope you aren't planning on playing :chicken: with those trees and saplings in the picture,  because unless you have some SUPER ORANGE MAGIC in that GT of yours, you will be playing the "time to buy a new GT since my last one was demolished trying to play bulldozer" tune. :clap: 

I agree with Tisenberg and I think you should get a blade. Talk about walking the middle of the road...  ---- Get a blade to give it the ole' try and then you have a blade to keep --- even after you realize that it might not work. But as T says, for hard jobs it is sometimes easier to drive someone else's metal and let it handle the tough work. Hope you have fun regardless of the method you choose. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry i should have clarified.. i was not planning to use my machine as a dozer, i was gonna cut a path around anything big, so i would mostly be pushing/clearing a swatch through brush and around any bigger trees...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

If the ground is soft or "gives", you might have a hard time moving small mounds or getting hung up on big roots. I did "mow" down some areas that were flat. 

Chains, probably won't help. AG's would, but your probably going to dig holes. Not sure, but compare the costs of the blade and AG's versus rent-a-skid-steer.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i think ill go andys route... Buy the blade and the AG tires... try it out, realize my tractor is not a dozer... then hire my excavator guy to do it right... and ill still have the blade for next winter... and the AG's for the summer...


just looking for an excuse to get a blade... after i saw what ED_GT5000 did i want to play...

sj


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi John, The blade and tires will work fairly well on brush and vines, at least small ones. Weights are a good idea. You will have to cut out the big stuff by hand. But for small sticker bushes and vines the blade works great. Also with a few passes you can rip up sod. I bought my blade for snow removal but it is fun it play and it makes a tough job easier. I don't think you can go wrong buying toys for your tractor-- they hold their value well and you get the most out of you mach.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So is it a dozer blade or a snow plow. The plows that I have seen have a spring loaded top in case you hit something... probably not good for dozing. A dozing blade will work for plowing, but careful what you hit.

I'd love to move some earth around, but I don't have the right equipment


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Tisenberg,
There is a spot on my dozer blade where I installed two 1/2" bolts (included) that makes the blade solid with the mounting frame. I will remove these bolts for plowing snow and have the spring action. The entire setup is heavy duty and weighs about 100#.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

cooooool


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Go for the AG's. You will love them. I swapped to them on my 444, and will never go back. The 224 will get them also when the dryrot finishes up the turfs on there.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ,
You might want to consider these.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Or these


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Still think your GT is a bulldozer, SJ?   
Any update on this project of yours?


Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

none till spring... ill probably get a machine to clear the path/road i want.. but i still plan to get the AG tires... just for show...


----------

